# smilies problem



## rachel (Apr 27, 2003)

I used to be able to click under the smilies(get more). when I do now I get nothing. Why can't I get the full list? can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 27, 2003)

Works ok for me....

Which web browser are you using?
Do you have any 'popup' blockers running?


----------



## rachel (Apr 27, 2003)

internet explorer and yes I have a pop up blocker. Is that why I cna't get extra smilies?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 27, 2003)

Probably.  The smilies thingy opens up in a new window, and your blocker is most likely stopping it.  I tested it with my own blocker enabled and had the same problems.  

(I use the one from www.panicware.com btw)

Martialtalk will only 'popup' a window in very few situations:
-The smilies selection box
-Notification of a new Private Message (you can turn this off for your account)
-when clicking on a link in a post.

We do not use any pop-up/under adverts or similar.  (Despite a few good money offers, I refuse to do them.  I'm philosphically opposed to them.)).  

You can safely surf MT with your blocker disabled.  Just remember to reactivate it before you leave.  

:asian:


----------



## rachel (Apr 27, 2003)

Bob, thank you. all set


----------

